# Flying Sub figures 2



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

I am now selling the 2 figures for the Moebius flying sub kit.
If interested please e-mail me at [email protected] to be put on
a list. Price will be $10.00 + shipping for 2 figures in the kit. :thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Pics?


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Pictures would help ! :freak:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> I am now selling the 2 figures for the Moebius flying sub kit.
> If interested please e-mail me at [email protected] to be put on
> a list. Price will be $10.00 + shipping for 2 figures in the kit. :thumbsup:
> 
> :wave:



Now you are talking I am definitely going to pick up a couple! 

Crow's Nest really are nice as well I am hoping that at some point they will
be available again they have cool kits but it also great to see the LM stuff coming back!

keep up the good work Chris!:wave:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Pictures would help ! :freak:


Question I have is how well would they fit in the Moebius Models FS-1? 
They do really look nice.

Fortress:thumbsup:


----------

